

Feedback for New Product - garkan

Hello Everyone,<p>We are trying to determine whether our MVP product website is self explanatory. The website is located at http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.cloudtrailsecurity.com<p>We are looking for initial feedback on the website content and any help or feedback would be greatly appreciated. Try not to beat us up too much though!<p>If you have ideas, thoughts, or questions feel free to ask us on twitter @cloudtrailsecur.<p>Thanks
The Cloud Trail Security Team
@cloudtrailsecur
======
betto
In a couple of key places ("Who has the keys to the castle?" and "WHEN WERE
YOUR SECURITY POLICIES CHANGED?") you say "Easily find out..." and "We make it
easy to find out...". I suppose that the objective of this MVP website is to
explain how you actually make those actions easy. The pictures on the side
give some hints... but I would like to see specific and explicit language that
explains how you do that. Short videos might help too.

I am no security expert, but I try to read any startup website I come across.

~~~
garkan
Great points! Thanks a lot for the feedback! Getting the wording right is
something we have a tendency to struggle at!

